# Breed love owners



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

As you can I am looking at a new acoustic . It was supposed to be the crafter but I don't know what happened there. He offered another guitar instead a bit cheaper. Its a breedlove 250 passport I think.























Are these worth $300

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

These are Asian guitars-the brand name is irrelevant-check out the guitar carefully on its own merits.


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

What model was the Crafter you were interested in?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

650 something 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

rollingdam said:


> These are Asian guitars-the brand name is irrelevant-check out the guitar carefully on its own merits.


Breedlove sent aisian lol

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

rollingdam said:


> These are Asian guitars-the brand name is irrelevant-check out the guitar carefully on its own merits.


The are an us brand main plant is in origin. Owner left Taylor. Yes the have a line in Korea were this one Is built. But Korea made stuff is a lot better quality than China. But I appreciate your concern and like all guitars you should try out first.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Built in Asia, inspected in the USA before being sold. I had one quite a few years ago when they first started importing them, it was a very nice guitar. I paid quite a bit more than $300 for it.


----------

